# Czar's back:)



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Czar wants to go for a ride ...Get out the trunk boiiii


















Czar GET BACK HERE WITH TWEETY!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cute pics! I was wondering where you disappeared to.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> Cute pics! I was wondering where you disappeared to.


I'm still around when I have the time..been putting in 10-13 hour days at work..I misss u guys and gals though


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm gona cut you I swear Krystal and I were just saying we miss you!! Czar is so big !


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Czar!!!!!!!!! Whats up buddy?! It's good to see you too David LOL


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

So good to hear from you again.

I love some CZar! LOL

Zar is my dog's name (aka ZarBerry) also.
:clap::woof:

Love it.

Welcome back.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Since you're coming back, please check out this thread about Bella.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

He really looks good!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

gosh he's gettin huge. good lookin tho


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG there you are. Ronnie and I were just talking about how you just up and left us   How could you do this to us. Then you come back with some super cute pics. Oh your gunna get cut. lol  
I can't believe how big Czar is now OMG. He's gunna be huge  You need to be on more we need more Czar


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Czar is looking good, how long did Tweety last?lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW! He's gettin so big and handsome! Poor Tweety bird! Great to see you around, again! Hope to see more of you soon! We all miss you too!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

your boy is looking good bro!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

THanks all for the comments...Tweety is still ok..czar didn't really pay much attention to tweety once me and my bro started throwing the freezbie around..he went after that instead. We got him a kong freezbie...I am gonna try to make it on here more, just been a bit busy...I miss you all though Czar said he misses u all 2


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome cause your insanity is dearly missed 

P.S. Arnie misses you too


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

geeze he got big


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

welcome back brother, great pics ! i dont let my dogs ride in the trunk because its reserved for my mother in law.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Awesome cause your insanity is dearly missed
> 
> P.S. Arnie misses you too


I was in chat the other day , but u wasn't there u had just left lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> welcome back brother, great pics ! i dont let my dogs ride in the trunk because its reserved for my mother in law.


hahahaha that was good made me lol:roll:


----------

